
NetworkManager 0.9.10 - bkor
http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2014/06/20/well-build-a-dream-house-of-net/
======
cookiecaper
It's nice that they're finally adding features to make administration less
asinine, like a curses UI ( _long_ overdue), the ability to edit connection
information without automatically reloading, somewhat-less-broken VPN
behavior, etc.

For too long NetworkManager has been a "use this if you're lazy and normal"
solution. In practice, I don't know any user who does more than a conventional
wifi/wired connection that kept it enabled.

On the one hand, it's good that they're addressing this. On the other, it's
kind of astonishing that stuff hadn't yet come in all of the years that Ubuntu
and Gnome have been trying to stuff NetworkManager down everyone's throats.

~~~
notsoMicrosoft
Um nmcli is plenty useful and has been for sometime. I use it+bash to bring up
a randomly selected VPN endpoint at login. It's worked well for that and any
other normal VPN stuff I need it to do for a while now.

It is nice to have curses interface for those that like that kind of thing. To
me the biggest improvement will be the ability for it to get along with other
methods of interface control like ip,config,etc.

NM is fine for non-server use cases. Looks like now it will be that much
better.

------
nileshtrivedi
Does anyone know if NM now supports multiple simultaneous VPN connections? I
couldn't find this in the changelog here:
[http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/pl...](http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/plain/NEWS?h=nm-0-9-10)

~~~
hippich
I was using several VPN connections for quite a while now. At least 2 years
(it could work before that, i just didn't have to use more than one vpn
before)

~~~
nileshtrivedi
Were you connecting to them at the same time? That has never worked for me
(the first one gets disconnected when I connect the second). I had to use
Gopenvpn for that.

~~~
hippich
Yes. In fact I am using it right now. What I suspect your VPN fails routing.
When using more than one VPN you need to be sure to have proper routing for
each. In my case it was a matter of checking "Use only for resources on this
network" on IPv4 Routes page.

------
spang
So happy to see work going into making it way easier to recover from system
breakage. I've spent too much time fumbling with setting up a WPA wifi
connection with nmcli to fix a broken desktop. :)

------
matt__rose
_If_ it all works, it'll be pretty impressive

~~~
pling
It'd be a first if it works properly. NM has been a pain point for me for
years. There is always something that doesn't work properly.

Also it's impossible to debug easily. VPN not connecting? NO DOCUMENTATION.

Typically when something doesn't want to work as well you end up with a
"download the latest VPN RPM" situation which doesn't actually compile against
that version of NM because the API is unstable as hell.

Oh and now we have systemd joining the party.

------
platz
wicd-gtk is great for X. wicd-curses is great for cli. all-in-all, wicd just
works and isn't to fussy.

~~~
purerandomness
Unfortunately, development stopped over 2 years ago. At least for me, it
didn't work flawlessly as wifi connections were randomly dropped every couple
of minutes or hours - switching to NM solved that.

